# Caught up with Dave today...



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Called in on Dave working his magic on a black DB9 Volante at lunch time...he might have a few pics to share once he returns from his latest tour.

He's on with a Ferrari 575M tomorrow also in black. I guessed he was looking forward to one. Then will hopefully have a beer or two with him on Thursday night...

Then...

He's got the most desirable car of the lot to do on Friday. That'll be mine then. :-* If it doesn't rain that is.

Then it's onto RS4's, 6's and the old faithfull's....so get ya Lucozade in now cos there's gunna be a shortage that's for sure...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Great news for someone I guess but us Southerners seem to be have been left high and DRY. :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Alright for some, we even offered to feed him and put him up for the night but he stood us up................... again :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Damon's doing a detailing service now too!

www.detailfinish.co.uk


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Saw him post on TDH about a very nice GT3 he's detailing on Saturday.

I knew Damon had done a couple of cars but had no idea he was this serious (answers a couple of points raised in May).

If you read this Damon, are you now doing this full-time?? Are you competing with Dave (JITB) & using the same/different products or have you bought some kind of franchise??


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I too thought the same as you Paul.....then saw a post on Stuttgart9s where Damon had done a Cayman and contributed to the thread.

Noticed the pic with his CSL in the background with the website address on the back window.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

DW225 said:


> Damon's doing a detailing service now too!
> 
> www.detailfinish.co.uk


He kept that quiet unless i missed something, seem to remember Dave doing his RS6 not so long ago


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > Damon's doing a detailing service now too!
> ...


I think he's turning to espionage & car cleaning is his undercover job 8) . He was at The Ring last weekend, i'm assuming in his CSL but kept that from Other Marques as well. The grey one on the website i'm assuming is his own car & the Freelander is his wifes (i think). The RS6 is his old car & the Cayman S must be the one mentioned above.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Just thought he may of pulicised it, word and mouth etc


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


...and the black one is his mate's/M3 forum contact


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Saying that, i guess he doesn't have to tell us everything he does.

Just curious if this is a full time venture or a pocket money venture. No idea why he's kept that quiet as this place must be a veritable gold-mine & the same applies to most other forums.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Will be off for a beer shortly. I'll give Dave ya best.  The 575 looked nice. 

[edit]

Had a few drinks (coke for me, driving) and had a pleasant evening. We went for a spin in the motor through York and surrounding area with the sports exhaust on. I think Dave liked it. 

Typical, when my car needs doing it looks like we're forecast rain...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Well he's here and the rain has held off most of the morning which I'm pleased about.

No rest for the wicked...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Typical....not a coat of wax on and it's coming down with a passion


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Saying that, i guess he doesn't have to tell us everything he does.
> 
> Just curious if this is a full time venture or a pocket money venture. No idea why he's kept that quiet as this place must be a veritable gold-mine & the same applies to most other forums.


From what I understand he didn't want to tread on anyones toes. There are plenty of other forums especially ones with more expensive cars.

Quite commendable in my view.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Saying that, i guess he doesn't have to tell us everything he does.
> ...


Agreed, a good point & the likely reason.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Dave managed to get finished by applying Wax in the garage. I'll hopefully get some pictures today as the sun has come out. May even post a couple of pics of the Aston and F575. Sure Dave won't mind. 


















































































































































Others


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

997 looks great. Although not sure of necessity of using a rotor polisher on such young paintwork. Is that the done 'detailing' thing these days?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Thankks GC. Dave uses something called a Porter Cable. It isn't a rotary polisher per se, it oscillates and vibrates giving the impression that it rotates, but I understand what your saying nonetheless.

The PC is used for the cleaner fluid application and that's it. Everything else is done by hand. I believe it is quite hard to actually destroy the paint with this method. If I'm honest it really does work well and would certainly invest in one, when Dave jacks it all in.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Why did you hide your license plate, and not those of the 2 other cars? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks stunning & worth every penny.

I'll be needing Dave to touch up mine beofre Winter really sets in. She's picked up a few light scratches from Track Days & the dealer washing the car against my wishes :evil:

Hope he's down in this neck of the woods soon. 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Your 997 is looking stunning. 8)

Dave strikes again.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

ir_fuel said:


> Why did you hide your license plate, and not those of the 2 other cars? :lol:


Lol, never noticed. Lol. :lol:

I'll Change em. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice pics Rich - and a lovely trio of black cars to caress....now which would I choose (if allowed)

DB9 very nice and beautifully put together. Sounds good too.

575M reminded me of a French car the way its built

997....Thursday last week, ticked all the boxes for me - amazing :wink:

To pick up on a couple of other points

Garyc - PC polishing machine is 100% safe on all paints of all ages. I can probably put in 10x more polishing effort with the finest of polishes than I could by hand in a single paint treatment. Unlike rotary polishers with aggressive compounds which are used for expediency by some others in the same trade.

Scotty - understand your "unhappiness"? This hose pipe ban makes life very difficult, already had one yellow card from one authority.

W7 PMC - mid Oct?

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dave,

I'm around the 19th, 20th, 21st, 22nd & possibly 23rd October.

Can't do earlier that week or late the week before as i'm in Spa & Nurburgring. After this event would be perfect, as the car will no doubt be suitably minging. Let me knwo if any of those dates work. Can supply food & lodgings as well if required.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 997....Thursday last week, ticked all the boxes for me - amazing :wink:
> 
> Dave


She goes quite nicely doesn't she. I'm still here and have not been locked up you'll be glad to hear.  Your obviously a bad influence. 

I didn't drive it all weekend! Come Monday had to go to work so I had no choice to get it mucky.  Ya gunna have to come back! 

Thanks again Dave. A pleasure as always and I'm glad to see you made it back in one piece.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm around the 19th, 20th, 21st, 22nd & possibly 23rd October.
> 
> Can't do earlier that week or late the week before as i'm in Spa & Nurburgring. After this event would be perfect, as the car will no doubt be suitably minging. Let me knwo if any of those dates work. Can supply food & lodgings as well if required.


I'll be in touch soon Paul...last trip of the season for me.

Kind offer of food and bed which will gratefully be accepted, thanks 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ResB said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > 997....Thursday last week, ticked all the boxes for me - amazing :wink:
> ...


Get it mucky - it's easy to get clean again!

Extended test drive on the cards for the weekend...I wonder if I have the balls to "stretch" it a little :wink:

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Cheers Dave 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Dave,

Fancy some work "in God's country" for a change? Get in touch.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Dave,
> 
> Fancy some work "in God's country" for a change? Get in touch.


Tomorrow's the day... 

Will post photos before and after...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BreTT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Of me?...you'll be shocked at the difference 8+ hours can make :lol:

See you in the morning 

Dave


----------

